# Magic vs. Sonics Game Thread



## hobojoe

Magic play at home without Francis for the first time and with their new additions for the first time. Seattle's frontcourt is injured, depleted and weak to begin with. They just traded Reggie Evans and Vitaly Potapenko, Robert Swift is still injured I believe and Chris Wilcox just joined the team and is learning the season (not that he's a great defender to begin with). Taking that into account as well as the new Magic roster without Steve Francis, and the team officially being Dwight's team, I'm going to predict a career high in points tonight for Howard. Hopefully he can stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## southeasy

i wish i could watch this game, i'm really interested in orlando's team with my boy d.howard taking over, & trevor ariza in there.

also, will Watson & them play for seattle? who also lost Ronald Murry btw.


----------



## JNice

..

Geezus ... Dwight gets so many bull**** calls against him. Incredible.


----------



## dominikan_balla1

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Geezus ... Dwight gets so many bull**** calls against him. Incredible.


yeah that call with rashard lewis was b/s..he's out to a nice start though...i except a big game from d-12


----------



## JNice

dominikan_balla1 said:


> yeah that call with rashard lewis was b/s..he's out to a nice start though...i except a big game from d-12



If he stays out of foul trouble he could have a huge one tonight ... not like the last game where he got two BS charge calls in the first 4 mins.


----------



## JNice

..

DARKO COMING IN!! yeah baby!


----------



## JNice

..

And he grabs a rebound within 10 seconds! He's a machine!


----------



## dominikan_balla1

*DARKO!!!!!! 1 rebound already in less than 15 sec.*


----------



## JNice

..

Huge ovation for Arroyo coming in.


----------



## JNice

..

Wow .. I can't remember the place being this loud in a long, long time.


----------



## dominikan_balla1

what an ovation for carlos...wow ..and he just scored a bucket.. wow its been a while since ive heard magic fans this loud


----------



## JNice

..

Milicic Throws It Down!


----------



## dominikan_balla1

that was probably the most exciting first quater for the magic in a long time


----------



## JNice

dominikan_balla1 said:


> that was probably the most exciting first quater for the magic in a long time



Agreed ... it is nice to have the crowd actually into the game.

Dwight is a monster ... 8 rebounds in 1st quarter. And Grant Hill looking really good as well.


----------



## Hairy Midget

Dwight: 9 rebounds in the first quarter. God that place was going crazy for Darko and Carlos. Amazing.


----------



## rainman

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Milicic Throws It Down!


still shooting 100% in magic uni,thats good isnt it.


----------



## JNice

..

Orlando playing some pretty beautiful basketball right now ... Grant Hill is looking really good tonight.


----------



## JNice

..

Darko almost with the AND1 ... lol .. he looks like he just needs a little confidence .. if he gets it, watch out with him and Dwight.


----------



## JNice

..

Geez, Grant Hill is going for 40 tonight


----------



## rainman

it literally hurts watching pat garrity play and i actually like the guy.


----------



## JNice

..

lol ... Sonics literally have two players on their bench ...


----------



## JNice

..

Jameer better get back soon or Arroyo is going to steal his job. If Arroyo keeps dishing off easy dunks to Dwight then Jameer might be out of luck.


----------



## JNice

..

Darko with 4 pts, 1 reb, 1 block in probably around 8 mins of play in the first half. Not too bad. 1 turnover but it should have been a foul call.


----------



## X-Factor

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> lol ... Sonics literally have two players on their bench ...


Sounds like our game against the Pacers last year when they started David Harrison, the day after the Pacers-Pistons brawl. We had to go to overtime to beat them. :eek8:


----------



## JNice

..

Another double-double for Dwight before halftime .. ho hum


----------



## JNice

..

Darko back in to finish out the first half ... looks like he'll get 10 mins in the first half.


----------



## JNice

..

DARKO BURIES THE 20 FOOTER! Boosh!


----------



## JNice

..

Darko the Dominator ... that's it .. that's him.


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> DARKO BURIES THE 20 FOOTER! Boosh!


Good form, nice touch, and he shot it with confidence. Nice first half from the Magic, Milicic/Howard/Hill in particular. I hope we get to see Ariza out there in the second half, especially if we open up a safe lead for the 4th quarter.


----------



## NR 1

Darko should play minimum 25mins a game..!!


----------



## Scinos

Nice half by the Magic. Dwight is just a beast, and Hill is still a very good player when healthy. Darko not looking too bad either.


----------



## JNice

NR 1 said:


> Darko should play minimum 25mins a game..!!



He'll probably be getting 20-25 mins most nights from now on. He clearly just needs some confidence and conditioning. He was huffing and puffing a little bit there in that first stint. 

He moves really great for a guy his size. And he's very fluid in his movements. Nice shooting stroke too.

This will be really the first time since Doleac was here that we'll have a big man who can run the pick and roll and legitimately hit outside shots. That is a really good thing to have.


----------



## jskudera

Although the Sonics are beat up a little bit, we're still playing a very well rounded game. Grant Hill looks like hes playing very well and seems healthy. We don't even have Jameer or Hedo playing. Arroyo doing a great job. I hate to say it, but even Dooling looks good. Once everyone is healthy and Darko gets more playing time, this is going to be a really nice looking team. I'm also extra happy to know we can pick up a nice free agent signing in 2007. What do you guys think we need most? SG?


----------



## JNice

jskudera said:


> Although the Sonics are beat up a little bit, we're still playing a very well rounded game. Grant Hill looks like hes playing very well and seems healthy. We don't even have Jameer or Hedo playing. Arroyo doing a great job. I hate to say it, but even Dooling looks good. Once everyone is healthy and Darko gets more playing time, this is going to be a really nice looking team. I'm also extra happy to know we can pick up a nice free agent signing in 2007. What do you guys think we need most? SG?



We need a dead-eye shooter at SG. If we get that and Darko develops ...

I'd love to see Morrison or Redick.


----------



## jskudera

JNice said:


> We need a dead-eye shooter at SG. If we get that and Darko develops ...
> 
> I'd love to see Morrison or Redick.


Well both of them arent in the FA market...


----------



## JNice

jskudera said:


> Well both of them arent in the FA market...



But if we finish poor enough this year we could get one of them ... though Redick in top 5 might be a reach ... my thought is, if the guy fits, who cares if it is a reach. I think Redick would have a field day playing with Dwight.


----------



## JNice

..

Gotta give the Sonics credit .. they are battling.


----------



## JNice

..

Darko with another .. still hasn't missed a shot in Orlando .. :laugh:


----------



## JNice

..

Ok, he missed... honeymoon is over


----------



## JNice

..

Darko with great lateral quickness ... matched up straight up on Damien Wilkins and didn't get burned.

I wish Hill would play Darko with Dwight and not Pat Garrity. Darko is trying to block every shot the Sonics take and nobody is there to rebound.


----------



## JNice

..

Arroyo may have found a home here. The crowd absolutely loves him ... Puerto Rican flags waving all over the place. He is playing great ... and everybody considered him a throw-in ...


----------



## Hairy Midget

Arroyo is spittin hot fiya


----------



## JNice

..

Darko with another block and another rebound ... and a nice pass to Dwight. This game is very encouraging. He has yet to really make a mistake ... besides not knowing the defensive rotations.


----------



## NR 1

Darko can really block..


----------



## JNice

..

I gotta say, I think our best lineup right now is Arroyo, Stevenson, Hill, Darko, and Dwight. 

There are going to be some unhappy players soon ... not enough minutes for all these guys ... Nelson, Arroyo, Dooling, Stevenson ... Hill, Hedo, Ariza ... Dwight, Battie, Darko, Garrity, Kasun ...

I'd say Kasun is as good as gone after this year unless Orlando unloads Garrity.


----------



## NR 1

They should let Darko take more shots..
100-85 Magic 02.31 mins left


----------



## JNice

..

Darko is gonna finish out the game ...


----------



## NR 1

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Darko is gonna finish out the game ...



pass from Darko to Carlos..


----------



## NR 1

Darko 8points fgm3/4 ft2/2 5r 1a 2b


----------



## JNice

..

Darko with 8 pts, 5 rebs, 2 blocks, 1 assist in 22 mins. Nice.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

The second game after Francis is traded, and Howard was only one bucket away from a season high in points. It's amazing that his high is 24, yet he averages 15.8 PPG. He will have a 30 point game before the season is over.


----------



## Hairy Midget

That was fun as hell to watch.


----------



## JNice

YoYoYoWasup said:


> The second game after Francis is traded, and Howard was only one bucket away from a season high in points. It's amazing that his high is 24, yet he averages 15.8 PPG. He will have a 30 point game before the season is over.



Oh yeah .. without a doubt. I wouldn't be surprised to see a few of them before the season is over.


----------



## jskudera

It's nice to see a game thread that actually has more than 2 people posting on it. I see a really bright future. I've always like Arroyo... he's going to be nice for us.


----------



## Hairy Midget

Without Francis- 9 TOs


----------



## JNice

jskudera said:


> It's nice to see a game thread that actually has more than 2 people posting on it. I see a really bright future. I've always like Arroyo... he's going to be nice for us.



A week ago we were a boring team headed nowhere ... now everything has changed. There is something to be excited about. And we played like a real team tonight. I think Francis' attitude and Cato's attitude out of the lockerroom is going to be a big bonus. Think about it ... there are no attitudes left really.


----------



## Hairy Midget

I would have been posting a ****load last week, but I got suspended for posting a comic I made with Magic Johnson.


----------



## ATLien

Howard with a HUGE performance.. nice.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

i really like darko, and after this game, do u guys think he'll end up starting next to dwight?

i think dwight and darko compliment each other so much, im excited and im not even a magic fan


----------



## JNice

NJ Grand NJ said:


> i really like darko, and after this game, do u guys think he'll end up starting next to dwight?
> 
> i think dwight and darko compliment each other so much, im excited and im not even a magic fan



Not this year. If he plays decent the rest of the year and stays injury-free over the summer I could see him starting next year next to Dwight. He does really seem like the perfect compliment next to Dwight.

And I was surprised ... Darko really is a legitimate 7 footer, if not taller. Tonight standing shoulder to shoulder with Dwight in the team huddle Darko was clearly maybe around 2 inches taller than Dwight.


----------



## JNice

*THE DESTROYER*


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> *THE DESTROYER*


How about that pass he had to Dwight at the end of the game? Best entry feed Howard's received all year, and it came from a fellow 7-footer :laugh:


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> How about that pass he had to Dwight at the end of the game? Best entry feed Howard's received all year, and it came from a fellow 7-footer :laugh:



Yeah, I noticed that ... he threw it with his off-hand and with some spin.

Dwight must be like a kid in a candy store ... with Arroyo dumping off dunks to him and Darko feeding him in the post... he must be overwhelmed. 

So far it seems to me that at the very least Darko will be good for solid D, some blocked shots, some mid-range jumpers, and some nice post passing. At the very least I think he can be a solid starter. I thought tonight was very encouraging. We got a little glimpse of all his abilities tonight. And after only two practices, I thought he looked rather comfortable on the court ... got lost a little on D but thats ok... Dwight still does too.


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> Yeah, I noticed that ... he threw it with his off-hand and with some spin.
> 
> Dwight must be like a kid in a candy store ... with Arroyo dumping off dunks to him and Darko feeding him in the post... he must be overwhelmed.
> 
> So far it seems to me that at the very least Darko will be good for solid D, some blocked shots, some mid-range jumpers, and some nice post passing. At the very least I think he can be a solid starter. I thought tonight was very encouraging. We got a little glimpse of all his abilities tonight. And after only two practices, I thought he looked rather comfortable on the court ... got lost a little on D but thats ok... Dwight still does too.


He was a little lost on offense, but he blended in pretty well most of the time. Once I think he wasn't sure what position he was playing or something because he and Garrity both ran up to the top of the key and set a pick for Arroyo at the same time at nearly the same exact spot, almost hitting each other. Other times he just looked like he didn't know what to do, but that's obviously going to improve as he learns the offense.


----------



## jokeaward

His hair surprised me, I thought it might be Kasun or even Lampe! Did he have the buzz in his first game?


----------



## tb3214

jokeaward said:


> His hair surprised me, I thought it might be Kasun or even Lampe! Did he have the buzz in his first game?



Yep. New team, new hair, new start. That was a really fun game to watch tonight. So much more movement and the team just looked like they were playing harder with Francis not there.


----------



## myELFboy

congrats, you guys beat the short handed Sonics. 7 guys....& Mikki Moore & Rick Brunson was our bench....the fact that the Sonics stayed in it until the 4th was pretty impressive.


----------



## JNice

myELFboy said:


> congrats, you guys beat the short handed Sonics. 7 guys....& Mikki Moore & Rick Brunson was our bench....the fact that the Sonics stayed in it until the 4th was pretty impressive.



Sonics were shorthanded, but they played well, especially Damien Wilkins. Coming off 8 straight losses Orlando will take any win they can get.


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> He was a little lost on offense, but he blended in pretty well most of the time. Once I think he wasn't sure what position he was playing or something because he and Garrity both ran up to the top of the key and set a pick for Arroyo at the same time at nearly the same exact spot, almost hitting each other. Other times he just looked like he didn't know what to do, but that's obviously going to improve as he learns the offense.


Actually I think that was an actual play ... I think i've seen them run that before. Two guys up top setting a mega-screen.


----------



## JNice

> “The objective is still to win and obviously we got to get these guys out on the floor. It’s like anything else, if they’re out on the floor and not producing then the question is how long do you leave them out there? But the have to play and get experience, Darko in particular, Carlos is and experienced guard. And Trevor (Ariza) when we get him ready and they’re going to make mistakes but they’re going to play for us also.” - Brian Hill





> “It’s good, great fans. I see a lot of good people here and they welcome me here. I really like it. It’s fun.”
> 
> “I love to do this. All I have to do is learn the plays and stuff like that. I’ve got almost all the plays. And I’m feeling much more comfortable, great guys around me here. I’m really glad to be here.” - Darko the Destroyer





> “I didn’t feel like this no where else. I feel like, I’m just excited to be here. I’m very happy, this is what I wanted for a long time and I took advantage of the opportunity to be here tonight and we came out with a victory. That’s the most important thing.” - Arroyo


http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Postgame_Quotes.html


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

*I*


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> Actually I think that was an actual play ... I think i've seen them run that before. Two guys up top setting a mega-screen.


I don't think so, Garrity kind of glanced over at him and extended his arm outward as if to push him away because he was in the wrong spot.


----------



## benfica

This is like Darko's rookie seaon as detroit did such a terrible job developing the yound men. He is 7'1" and very mobile how could you not play him Detroit.....your going to need to explain to Detrioit fans as Darko starts putting up 15 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists and 4 blocks a game for the Magic.


----------



## rainman

i think detroit had to be worried about signing wallace so they must of felt they needed to free up some money. this kid is too talented to just let go for any other reason, i think where they made a mistake and how can you argue with going to the finals(most likely) 3 years in a row was sticking with mcdyess, antonio is not the player he used to be and although he puts up modest numbers he's a bit of a liability on defense. darko is a better defensive player,would most likely match his scoring numbers if given equal pt and you would be bringing your future pivot man along at an accelerated pace. to me the whole tone was set with larry brown, a differant coach would have handled it differantly i believe, saunders to me is brown lite, he wasnt going to come in and rock the boat there.
detroit's loss is orlando's gain.


----------



## hobojoe

We better see Ariza in action tomorrow.


----------



## md6655321

benfica said:


> This is like Darko's rookie seaon as detroit did such a terrible job developing the yound men. He is 7'1" and very mobile how could you not play him Detroit.....your going to need to explain to Detrioit fans as Darko starts putting up 15 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists and 4 blocks a game for the Magic.



I dont think Detroit did a terrible job developing him. Remember, in the last 2.5 season he has practiced every day against Ben, Sheed, McDyess, Dale Davis, Elden Cambell, Memo Okur and others. Which also explains why he never played, but also why he is more ready than ever to play now.

And you wont have to explain to us when Darko starts dropping 15 and 10. Remember, we got 3 guys who can and have done that their entire careers ahead of him. Darko will be awesome, and I am a HUGE Orlando fan now. Too bad you guys arent on national tv more.


----------



## rainman

md6655321 said:


> I dont think Detroit did a terrible job developing him. Remember, in the last 2.5 season he has practiced every day against Ben, Sheed, McDyess, Dale Davis, Elden Cambell, Memo Okur and others. Which also explains why he never played, but also why he is more ready than ever to play now.
> 
> And you wont have to explain to us when Darko starts dropping 15 and 10. Remember, we got 3 guys who can and have done that their entire careers ahead of him. Darko will be awesome, and I am a HUGE Orlando fan now. Too bad you guys arent on national tv more.


teaching someone how to play the game and instilling confidence in that player are two differant things. my point is they could've done both. i think early on the argument that he was behind all these guys is a viable point but this year they could have had him out there, the starters play too many minutes, not a terribly big antonio mcdyess fan at this point in his career either.


----------



## JNice

rainman said:


> teaching someone how to play the game and instilling confidence in that player are two differant things. my point is they could've done both. i think early on the argument that he was behind all these guys is a viable point but this year they could have had him out there, the starters play too many minutes, not a terribly big antonio mcdyess fan at this point in his career either.



You are right about this year but the ramblings about Darko's effort in Detroit this year were probably correct ... he had probably already given up on playing there this year and was just looking and waiting for a way out.

Either way ... I do think if you are going to spend a #2 pick in a great draft on a guy like that you should put some effort into getting him on the court maybe 10 mpg his first year or two so he can get some experience.


----------

